# sapin de noel



## poussin56 (10 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,

hier, je dis à une petite accueillie de 2 ans que lundi le sapin de noel sera fait, car elle m'avait dit que le sien chez elle etait fait, et la maman me dit ah bon, pourquoi tu le fais pas avec les enfants?
Je suis resté  interloquée  mais est répondu que c'était un moment privilégié pour mon mari et ses gars de le faire, elle me répond ah ok parce que ça aura été sympa de le faire avec eux!!!moi je l'ai fait avec ma fille.
je crois qu'elle se rend pas compte ce que s'est que de faire un sapin de noel avec 3 accueillis et un bébé de 3 mois.

poussin56


----------



## pommedamour26 (10 Décembre 2022)

Ben justement elle vous répond moi je l'ai fait avec ma fille pas avec son travail 
Donc pareil pour vous vous le faites avec votre famille c'est un moment que l'on partage avec ses enfants 
moi plus maintenant ils sont grands ça ne les intéresse plus mais peu importe 
Assistante maternelle c'est un travail aussi donc pas forcément envi de faire le sapin qu'avec les enfants accueillis mais un moment de partage avec sa propre famille déjà qu'on n'a plus bcp de moment qu'avec eux donc je pense que ce moment là en fait parti c'est un moment priviligié à partager avec sa propre famille 
Moi je leur fais des activités pour qu'ils décorent leur propre sapin pas le mien


----------



## Titine15 (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Mon sapin ne sera fait que le 17 décembre avec mes enfants le 1er jour de mes vacances. Je n'ai pas à le faire avec mes accueillis ce ne sont pas mes enfants. Je leur fais faire des décorations pour leur sapins chez eux.
Cette maman a bien dit qu'elle l'avait fait avec sa fille donc pourquoi est elle étonnée que vous ne fassiez pas avec vos accueillis. Certains parents sont bizarres quand même


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Décembre 2022)

_Encore une qui veut jouer au petit chef ! _


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Décembre 2022)

C'est bizarre la réaction de cette maman. Il faut essayer effectivement de la faire monter sur votre colline à vous "oui effectivement, vous l'avez fait avec votre fille, c'est un moment privilégié à passer en famille, donc c'est pareil pour moi, de plus, c'est quasi impossible (voir interdit si boules de Noël dangereuses, etc.) de faire un sapin de Noël, tout en travaillant, en ayant l'oeil sur plusieurs accueillis.

Dès fois les parents ne se rendent pas compte que l'on ne peut pas transposer ce qu'ils font chez eux à ce qu'il est possible de faire chez nous. Je pense notamment à "ne pas laisser un bébé pleurer", ba oui quand on en a qu'un seul c'est facile de ne pas le laisser pleurer, quand il y en a plusieurs, même avec toute la bonne volonté du monde, c'est tout simplement mission impossible.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Comme les collègues je ne fait pas mon sapin ni décoré maison et fenêtre avec les acceuillis

Je l ai fait week-end dernier avec mon fils , ma fille est en Angleterre depuis début septembre elle reviens mercredi 😀 pour passer les fêtes avec nous , c est et sa sera un moment que je partage avec MES ENFANTS et pas les acceuillis avec eux on fait des activités sur le thème de Noël qu ils ramène chez eux


----------



## stephy2 (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors moi je suis du même avis. C'est un moment à partager avec sa famille. Surtout quand on a des enfants (non partis encore de la maison). Déjà nos enfants partagent leur "maman" donc si en plus nous faisons le sapin avec nos accueillis, ils risquent de se sentir encore plus "rejetés"! C'est ce que je pense! Maintenant chacun fait ce qui veut!
Même si mes filles sont grandes je vais continuer à le faire mais sans mes accueillis !


----------



## Chouchou301 (10 Décembre 2022)

Tout comme elle vous a dit qu'elle l'a fait avec sa fille, vous faites avec vos enfants, c'est un moment à partager en famille.
Nous partageons beaucoup de choses "familiales" avec les enfants accueillis, le sapin ça reste "personnel".
Mon aînée rentre mercredi à la maison pour quelques jours de vacances, ma cadette l'attend pour faire le sapin avec elle.


----------



## Louanne (10 Décembre 2022)

Effectivement, eux le fond avec leurs enfants, mais nous on doit inclure les leurs pour ce moment de partage ?!🤔
À l'entretien avec les parents je précise bien que je ne suis ni la tata, ni une copine. 
Que j'ai moi aussi des enfants, et une vie en dehors de mon travail. 
Et je ne me vois pas passer un bon moment avec les accueillis : 4 de 2 ans max, faire un sapin... 🎄🙄


----------



## bidulle (10 Décembre 2022)

certains parents me surprendront toujours !

elle a fait son sapin en famille, on a le droit d'en faire de même !!!


----------



## violetta (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Un petit détail me surprend, c'est le tutoiement " pourquoi TU ne le fais pas avec les enfants".
Je sais que certaines tutoient leurs employeurs , c'est un choix personnel que je ne juge pas.
Pour ma part, malgré mon âge avancé, je n'ai jamais tutoyé mes employeurs qui sont pourtant  bien jeunes!!! et même,  par la suite, il m'est impossible de les tutoyer lorsqu'on se revoie.
Jamais aucun ne se serait permis de me dire une chose pareille.
Peut-être que le vouvoiement aurait empêché cette familiarité ou peut-être pas....
Je reste tout de même persuadée que ça limite les intrusions et ds la vie pro et la vie perso.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Décembre 2022)

Poussin56 cette maman vous tutoie ?


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Décembre 2022)

Oui en tant qu'ancienne PE, ça m'avait étonnée que mon ass mat me vouvoie, j'avais pris le pli par imitation ^^ Maintenant en formation on nous conseille très fortement de vouvoyer les parents employeurs et je comprends vraiment pourquoi.


----------



## Caro52 (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ; pareil je ne fais pas le sapin avec les petits . Poussin56 vous dites qu'elle ne pense pas à ce que c'est de faire un sapin avec des petits . Ce n'est pas çà le problème c'est plus que c'est quelque chose à faire en famille ; elle l'a bien fait en famille elle .


----------



## Domuk (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ce qui me choque par dessus tout c’est ce Tutoiement ! Pas étonnant que certaines ne se font pas respecter!


----------



## ElisabethSom (10 Décembre 2022)

Non mais sérieux,  on a le droit de faire ce qu'on veut CHEZ NOUS  et avec notre famille, ou bien... ?
Mais ces gens,  ils pensent sincèrementque nos vies tournent autour de leur marmaille ?
J'en peux plus 😂


----------



## ElisabethSom (10 Décembre 2022)

J'ai tutoyé certains p.e,  ça c'est fait naturellement, (il y en avec qui rien à faire, je ne peux pas),  ça a été les pe les plus respectueux et adorables. 
Ce qui me choque,  c'est le sans gêne, et vouvoiement ou pas, certains sont champions. ..


----------



## Euphrasie (10 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'aurais donné la même réponse, 👍 👏👏👏, complétée ironiquement par : en revanche je veux bien de l'aide pour le rangement (fastidieux ) des décorations et le nettoyage (sachant bien que à 2 ans c'est pas possible... m'en fou ! )

En plus, si vous aviez prévu de l'installer un jour de repos, en mode loisir, vous auriez du l'accueillir aussi ? Oui ? Mais non ! Quand tu réfléchis pas trop 🤔 avant de parler...

Bon week-end !


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Décembre 2022)

Le tutoiement de mon temps de "vieille ass mat" a toujours été préconisé pas besoin de faire des formations pour çà Meli Melo bref ! j'ai parfois tutoyé des PE parce qu'ils avaient été à l'école avec mes propres enfants donc je ne me voyais pas leur dit "vous" et quelquefois çà me venait naturellement et ce sont mes meilleurs années des PE très respectueux donc parfois çà ne veut rien dire ... et contrairement à vous Violetta le tutoiement se fait qd je ne suis plus en contrat avec les PE ! en tout cas cette maman employeur n'a pas à demander à l'ass mat de faire le sapin avec son enfant ou ses accueillis c'est notre organisation et si on le veut ce sera NOTRE CHOIXâs celui des PE et c'est avant tout un moment avec nos propres enfants ... elle mélange tout là il faut la remettre à sa place ...


----------



## incognito (11 Décembre 2022)

moi j'ai eu "sympa les décos sur les paliers, vous avez le sapin aussi   ? "
ces parents ne rentrent pas 

alors oui j'ai fait mon sapin toute seule comme une grande, décorée les deux paliers avant mon appartement (soft cette année), les loulous ont les yeux qui brillent parce que les lumières c'est "ooooh, booooo"

et là, la maman qui me dit "vous faites une fête de noel avec les enfants ?"
je lui dis non
elle me demande pourquoi
ma réponse "accueil laïc"
et elle de me dire "on n'est plus en france"

euhhh..... c'est quoi le rapport, la fête c'est familial et je ne fais même pas de fête d'anniversaire 

elle me fatigue


----------



## Capri95 (11 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir  🖐️ 

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous, je réserve la décoration du sapin avec mon fils.
En aucun cas je le ferai avec mes accueillis..
J'ai acheté aujourd'hui le sapin, il est sur le balcon encore emballé dans son filet.
Il sera fait a partir du samedi des vacances, comme je suis également en congés et de plus mon fils fête son anniversaire, donc raison de plus pour être tranquille cette semaine. Juste ma petite famille ces jours là 🤗🥰😘


----------



## zelande (11 Décembre 2022)

Je n'ai jamais fait le sapin avec les accueillis, et je ne le ferai jamais.
Cette année, j'ai eu droit une idée bizarre d'un pe. La maman me demande quand je ferai le sapin: Euh, ce weekend
Très bien, on va faire des décos et la petite vous en emmènera une pour mettre dans votre sapin, ça lui fera plaisir !!
Euh, ben non en fait. J'en veux pas. Mes enfant sont de jeunes adultes, mon sapin ne ressemble plus depuis très longtemps à un sapin enfantin, il est hors de question d'y accrocher la création d'un enfant de 2 ans !!!!

Certains parents, sans mauvaises intentions d'ailleurs, sont persuadés que toute notre vie tourne autour des enfants en général et des accueillis en particulier. Alors que souvent, en tout cas en ce qui me concerne, en passant la semaine dans une ambiance crèche, le soir, le weekend et les vacances, tout ce qui se rapporte au thème enfants disparait de la maison !!


----------



## nounouflo (11 Décembre 2022)

Zélande,
moi je trouve très sympa de la part de la maman de créer qq chose avec son enfant pour vous. L’intention est là et après vous êtes libre de ne pas l’accrocher à votre sapin


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Décembre 2022)

Zélande je partage l avis de nounouflo , se PE propose a son enfant de faire quelque chose pour vous je trouve cela plutôt sympa


----------



## MeliMelo (11 Décembre 2022)

Moi aussi je trouve ça mignon, un petit qui veut faire une déco pour le sapin de sa nounou, je l'aurai accroché avec joie pour ma part, et avec lui.


----------



## Chouchou301 (12 Décembre 2022)

C'est une gentille attention de la part de cette maman, elle va prendre du temps avec son enfant pour préparer une déco à offrir à nounou, je n'y vois rien de "déplacer"...


----------



## bidulle (12 Décembre 2022)

en fait ça part probablement d'une bonne intention @zelande 
mais notre maison ressemble plus à une crèche qu'à une maison familiale, donc il est normal que l'on ai envie que notre sapin reste familial et non qu'il y ai encore un rappel de notre taf dans notre sapin


----------



## Dodo95 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
je n’ai jamais fais mon sapin et la décoration de ma maison pendant l’accueil des enfants. 
Je le fais avec ma famille le week-end, les enfants découvrent la déco le lundi matin quand ils arrivent et sont toujours  émerveillés !
Maintenant je ne prendrai pas mal les propos de cette maman, peut être pensait-elle bien faire en vous suggérant une activité.
Mais une chose est sûre, vous êtes chez vous et vous ferez comme bon vous semble.


----------



## Syl32 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pareil il n'est pas question pour moi de faire mon sapin avec les accueillis. En principe je le fais avec mon fils le week-end qui suit le 15 décembre. Et comme tout le monde l'a déjà dit, c'est une fête familiale et personnelle. Je ne veux pas y faire participer les enfants accueillis. Les enfants découvrent le sapin lorsqu'ils arrivent le lundi d'après son installation. On le regarde, on commente ses décorations et ça se limite à cela.
En activité, comme beaucoup d'entre vous on s'amuse à faire des décorations qu'ils rapportent chez eux pour leur sapin mais c'est tout. Je fais aussi un petit cadeau de Noël pour chaque enfant qui le rapporte chez lui pour l'ouvrir avec ses parents à Noël.
Les parents pensent trop souvent que nous sommes corvéables et dévoués à 100 % à leurs enfants et que notre vie de famille et nos propres enfants passent après. Eh bien non et en ne rentrant pas dans ce genre de demande de PE on leur fait remettre les choses à leurs places dans leur esprit.
Lorsque je suis en vacances et que la frénésie de Noël est à son comble avec ma propre famille, jamais je ne pense une minute aux accueillis. Même si je les aime beaucoup ma vie privée est sacrée. Et avec des parents qui ne s'en rendent pas assez compte les rapports deviennent tout de suite plus compliqués pour moi. Et comme je suis une tête de mule, je me donne un malin plaisir à leur faire comprendre de toutes les manières que ma famille et ma vie privée passera toujours avant tout.


----------



## ElisabethSom (12 Décembre 2022)

Une bonne intention peut être, mais qui reste intrusive et UNIQUEMENT pour faire plaisir à sa fille.
Donc non !


----------



## ElisabethSom (12 Décembre 2022)

Et je doute qu'un enfant de 2 ans réclame à sa mère de faire une déco pour accrocher ds le sapin de nounou 😂


----------



## poussin56 (12 Décembre 2022)

_je vous remercie pour toute vos réponses, oui certains de mes pe me tutoie, ça ne me dérange pas, et me laisse pas faire, mais cette maman qui a commencée en septembre avec moi est sans gêne, se permet de vouloir me dire  quoi faire, donc obligé de la remettre à sa place.
très bonne journée 
poussin56_


----------



## Tanteline (13 Décembre 2022)

bonjour

moi aussi le sapin se fait avec la famille et non avec les enfants accueilli pour moi cette année avec mes filles et mes petits enfants de 2ans et demi 9 mois et 10 mois et il n y a rien de plus beaux de voir leurs petits yeux qui brillaient comme les guirlandes sur le sapin 
bonne journée


----------



## VirKill (15 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs en 22 ans expériences aucun parent m'a demandé de faire le sapin avec leur enfant, je le fais tranquilemet le week end, surprise pour les enfants de voir le sapin chez nounou, idem pour les parents qui sont contents quand ils le voient!!!!!


----------



## emmanou21 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, le sapin sera fait vendredi, et défait pour la reprise le 2, depuis cette année, car les enfants ne touchent pas mais dès que les parents arrivent il est démonté, touche tout, crèche démontée, et ça fait rire les parents donc cette année ce sera comme ça, je le ferai avec mes petits enfants


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

Et bien lui faire remarquer qu'elle justement l'a fait AVEC SA FILLE A ELLE, pas avec ses collègues, ses clients ou que sais-je. Lui faire remarquer que justement c'est peut être IMPORTANT que SON enfant à elle sache bien qui est sa famille: sa Maman et son Papa, alors que son AM est une personne qui prend soin d'elle pendant que ses Parents travaillent mais n'est pas sa Maman bis.
Perso, maintenant que mes enfants sont grands et se moquent bien de faire le sapin avec moi oui je peux des fois faire le sapin avec le plus grand de mes accueillis: s'il en est capable, si j'ai le temps, si ça me convient... je ne demande pas aux Parents et ils ne me dictent pas ce que je vais faire ou ne pas faire avec eux.


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Intrusion à la vie privée, madame a dépassé ses limites je trouve. Elle n'a pas à vous dire quoi faire et comment faire sur un sujet personnel. 
Il faut dire que c'est un moment familial qui n'a rien a voir avec le travail. Donc oui, vous aussi vous allez le faire avec votre enfant, tout comme elle l'a fait.


----------



## papillon (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours fait mes sapins de Noël seule ou avec mes enfants quand ils étaient petits, jamais avec les petits que j'accueille ou que j'ai accueilli et jamais eu une réflexion/demande de la part des PE
Sauf l'année dernière ! 1er Noël avec de nouveaux PE. Une seule maman m'a demandée si je le faisais avec les enfants, je lui ai répondu non.
Je trouve aussi que c'est pour nous et notre famille.


----------

